# help!



## ninja12 (Jun 22, 2011)

For the pass few days, my phone has been dead. The thing is that when I plug it in to charge using the wall plug, it wont charge. Even if i leave it plugged in over the span of a day via usb its still doesn't charge to the point of turning on. I recently install Steal Droid on my Droid 2 global and thats when the problem started.

I personally think its just extremely dead and its going to be atleast another day before I can use. Any suggestions?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

You'll have to get another battery that is charged or an external charger.


----------



## ninja12 (Jun 22, 2011)

Could i just wait it out to see if it would charge enough to use overnight after being plugged in for a while? It started turning on. it gets to the M logo and thats as far as it gets.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

it wont unless its going into charge only mode or booting fully (which it sounds like its doing neither). Your welcome to try whatever you want to though.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You could also use a motorola factory cable (google it)
Basically, it directly charges the battery, and bypasses the phone part


----------

